# Cervical position while pregnant



## jeeplover2

I'm waiting on my BFP, but it's still too soon for me to test. I wanted to poll everyone & see what you say your cervix feels like now that you're pregnant. I don't know why, but I decided to check my cervical position last night. I've checked it once or twice after O, but I don't remember it feeling like this. It felt really firm. It felt like it had elongated some too. I'm not sure how to describe this, so it might not make sense. When I felt on my vaginal wall around my cervix, I could still feel my cervix. Like I was trying to feel it deeper in my body. I don't know if that makes sense at all.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thats a hard call because it varies, they say each woman is different. This is what I found, hope it helps.

I've always heard Well, it does vary from woman to woman, and from day to day. I've read that changes in the cervix do not even occur until about 2 weeks after implantation. However, many women have noted changes almost immediately. I've also read that the cervical position is not so important in telling if you are pregnant or not, but rather the feel. The feeling is so subtle, like touching your nose (right before mestruation) and touching your lips (ovulation and pregancy). Most people say the cervix should be high, like you need to reach for it, but this occurs later in some people. Mostly I'd say your cervix will not be too high, but will remain soft and closed feeling. It will raise as pregnancy developes. As for very early ( a few weeks), I'd say not too high, but it may feel soft, if you check it throughout the day you may notice that at one point it's nealy impossible to find, and the next it could be about 2 inches away from the opening of the vagina. You'll see in passing weeks the changes. But do take note. A soft cervix is a very good sign, especialy if you're expecting your period. Not 100 percent as all women are different, but should be noted. This is because the cervix hardens after ovulation up until AFTER your period. I've noticed my cervix will remain soft but changes position constantly.


----------



## jeeplover2

I'll keep an eye on it & note any changes. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tanikit

I checked the day before I got my BFP and it felt low and slightly open (maybe cause I have had a baby before) I actually thought AF was coming, but she hasn't and the BFP was pretty clear. I don't usually check though so have no clue what normal is for me or even what I should be feeling.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I've always heard it was to be high, soft and closed? who knows.. but if you had a child prior it can be open a lil... they say that cervix position in early pregnancy varies when the cervix will rise, some right away some it takes weeks... If thats the case mine has stayed high even when my so called AF hit me so who knows... sneaky lil thing... :haha:

After ovulation, your cervix will drop lower in your vagina and feel firm, like the tip of your nose. During pregnancy, the cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from woman to woman. For some, this will happen shortly before their period is due, but for other, this will not happen until quite a while after their pregnancy has been confirmed.

Due to this variation between women, checking the position of your cervix to determine pregnancy is not a reliable indication of whether or not your are pregnant. More reliable ways to find out if you are pregnant is take a sensitive home pregnancy test or by visiting your doctor for a pregnancy blood test.


----------

